# WE Have Fry :D



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

my first litter of fry that i was actually able to save ... im sooo happy she had about 30 or more and only ate 1.... so many little babies.... yay.... she popped them out like a pro... having 2 at a times, sometimes 3... i watched her for 3 hrs and she was done... some are big without egg sags, and some are teenie tiny and still have the egg sacs. yay me.. yay mommy... yay fry


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thats awsome i love it when fry are born i am happy for you and good luck with them!


----------

